# Cv Axle leaking at transmission



## jparr4 (Dec 20, 2013)

https://onlivestore.com/leak.jpg
Hello,
My daughter recently had a mishap on some ice and put her 1998 Nissan Altima in a ditch. At first I thought all was well. After cleaning all of the dirt that got jammed into the wheel wells I didn't see anything bent. I took the brakes and calipers off and cleaned them etc. A day later she was driving and when it goes to shift from first to second gear the engine red lines. I drove it and if you let off the accelerator right when it redlines and then ease back into it catches a gear. Drive 1 and 2 are there also. The only thing I have come up with is this leak that I found where the cv axle meets the transmission. (Photo Above). You can see that the seal is leaking. My guess is that when she hit the ditch that it knocked the seal loose. Would this be the cause of the transmission slipping? Would replacing the seal fix it? or could the accident have messed up the transmission internally? Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

first you need to see if axle has a lot of play in it, up/down and in/out. Also is the alignment still ok or is it pulling now? If the alignment is pulling then something is damaged causing the axle not to seat properly. Or it could be as simple as the impact damaged the seal and caused it to leak. With it slipping now and not before then it must have lost a lot of fluid from that seal.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's a minor leak, I would suspect that the CV leak at the transmission has been leaking for quite some time and now the fluid level is very low affecting transmission operation. First thing to do is insure that the ATF level is at the full mark; if that's OK, then inspect the electrical harness connectors to the transmission; there may be damage to them resulting from the accident.

Also while you're measuring the ATF level with the dip-stick, look at the color of the fluid; it should be red. If it's dark brown and has a burnt smell, then there may be internal damage or excessive wear.


----------

